# Web Designers?



## py3ak (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi All,

My mother-in-law is in the market for a new web designer for her State History from a Christian Perspective business for homeschoolers and Christian schools --wondering who on here is a web designer?

Thanks!


----------



## JOwen (Aug 5, 2005)

I am.

http://www.apced.com
http://www.apcvan.com
http://www.haddingtonhouse.org
http://www.freewebs.com/knowhim/

[Edited on 8-5-2005 by JOwen]


----------



## py3ak (Aug 5, 2005)

Great, I'll check the links out.

I just talked to her and she clarifies that she needs a host as well as a designer. Someone who can take care of certifications to accept credit card payments, provide her with a shopping cart, etc., etc.

Let the competition begin!


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm retired...


----------



## larryjf (Aug 8, 2005)

I have started doing some web design.
I have also created a simple shopping card ASP program.
Here is my site...
http://lbray.prohosting.com/
I can get a server with SSL for shopping cart security.
If you give me a good idea of what may be required, i could probably set up an example site on my server for you to check out.


----------

